# Help to ID old revolver.



## dougo68 (Jan 31, 2021)

Grandpa left me an old revolver and I would appreciate any help learn more details. No writing but it does have some numbers stamped in.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Not enough information.
What's stamped on the barrel?

It isn't a Colt's.
The cylinder's wrong.

_I believe that it's a Manhattan Firearms Mfg. Co. revolver_, I believe for the .36 ball or conical bullet ("of Navy caliber").
See the third illustration down, at: http://manhattanfirearms.com/GuidePercussion.html

It seems that its barrel is its original length.
However, its front triggerguard screw is an incorrect replacement.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Not much to go on but looks like a modified replica of a 1851 Colt .36 cal. If real it’s Torah money but not much.


----------

